# First proper European tour (with 18 month old)



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi guys

I bought our first MH about a year ago - having had caravans for years. A few months after buying it, my better half announced she was pregnant - and in a year's time, Alice will be 18 months old. Our MH was perfect for 2 - and is 'ok' for 2.5....!

Anyway, I've been all over France with the caravan over the years - and would like to do a proper tour.

I've planned a vague trip which takes in 7 countries + the UK.... over a 2 week period.

Would love to hear of any tips you may have to help be refine my route and plan some nice stopovers - preferably within a short walk of villages/towns. 

I know there isn't much detail here - but at this point I've got a blank canvas. Would like to visit the Black Forest in Germany.... and the idea just grew from there.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You said your planned tour takes in 7 countries in 2 weeks - the question is which 7 and which bits of them have you planned!?.

We did 10 countries in 21 days in 2009 (see our blog / past trips below) - about 3500 miles but we wanted to see lots and only had a years holiday allowance on which to do it. It was great fun!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

chalkstorm said:


> I've planned a vague trip which takes in 7 countries + the UK.... over a 2 week period.


My advice? Don't! To me, that sounds like a nightmare.

I know, each to their own, but the beauty of a motorhome is the ability to choose where you go and when. In the past, we've planned a stopoff route, and then come across an aire in France which was worth staying 3-4 (or 8  ) days. If you want to visit the Black Forest (which is beautiful), I'd plan to do just that. I'd do 2-3 days France, 7-8 days Germany, and 2-3 days France back again. There is really so much to see and do in all sorts of places in Europe. We're generally staying at least 2 days in each place (unless it's a one night stopover). Lots of small towns and villages in France and Germany have tourist offices, where you can discover walks, cycle rides, and places to visit.

On the way to Germany, we've used Charleville-Meziers (small aire, but campsite next door if full) and Stenay, both of which are lovely places to stay, next to rivers.

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds a nightmare, you're not kidding. An 18 monthold in tow, 8hrs a day driving. If its Tuesday it must be Luxemburg, if it's Wednesday it must be Rome etc etc.You'll see a lot of tarmac. :lol: 

tony


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks both.

I love the Alps - and would go back there tomorrow (mountain bike in tow) - but wanted a trip to cram in as much as possible - so we can choose in subsequent years where we want to re-visit and spend more time....

Addie -my route would take me from Calais, into Belgium, Netherlands, Luxembourg, Germany, Switzerland, Italy... and back to Calais through France.

No stops planned yet - want to stop as and when/where I like - but that was the sort of loop I wanted to do. Was planning on a max of 3 hours a day driving.....

Went on a cruise last year that took in Venice & Dubrovnik - will be taking the MH to both one day -but not next year. Next year is more about exploring....


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Chalkstorm,

We went motorhoming with our daughter for a month in 2010 aged 10 months and again this year for another 3 1/2 weeks. We find that she is OK in her car seat for up to 2 hours at a time but then needs to stop for food/drink/toilet and a run about. After 4 hours driving in a day she had really had enough. Last year we went to Holland and drove down through South Germany (Moselle valley and Black Forest), Switzerland, accross to the Atlantic coast of France and back via Calais...it was too much driving for her really. This year we cut the driving and went to Caen, North Normandy, around Brittany and down south of the Gironde then back via Caen which although less interesting for my wife and I, was much better for Katie. 

In our opinion, the Black Forest isn't very interesting, just cuckoo clock shops, little rivers and...well, lots of forest, but the Moselle was worth the effort of getting there. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would agree, don't

You'll see nothing and spend all your time driving

Take it easy explore one area there's always the next time to look forward to

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Chalkstorm, 3hrs per day x 14 days at av speed 40mph = 1600 or so miles. remove 500 to the tunnel inc return, =1100 abroad, that ain't gonna get you to Italy and back, with your route. 

tony


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

chalkstorm said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I bought our first MH about a year ago - having had caravans for years. A few months after buying it, my better half announced she was pregnant - and in a year's time, Alice will be 18 months old. Our MH was perfect for 2 - and is 'ok' for 2.5....!
> 
> ...


That route of yours sounds just like the first real trip we did when we got our van 2 1/2yrs ago and with a 10yr old we did it in 2 weeks plus the weekends and managed the mont blanc tunnel at 40 odd euros 

I do feel having done the same route not long ago that you like me will not see enough to get you to go back and spend quality time in these places, however if you opt for a splitting it into a few trips you will be surprised at what you would have missed if all you had done was drive drive drive, in that exact trip we covered a lot of miles and missed almost everything worth seeing, I would suggest that look at the options put forward especially what Gerald has suggested as that would get the best of Germany 

When we returned from our multi country trip over 16 days we needed time to recover it was draining :?

Enjoy whatever you decide :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hadn't noticed you wanted to see the Black forest

We did a 6week tour of Germany this July /August -the Mosel, Rhine down to the Black forest to the German Alps and back a different route

We stayed in the heart of the Black forest in the grounds of a alpine type hotel

The road to it was incredible, no use in winter I suspect but there was an alternative one Basically was a clearing in the forest surrounded by miles of tall, tall conifers very awe inspiring with lovely narrow pathways between the trees and loads of wild blueberries and tiny wild strawberries

each to his own, we loved it, it had its own atmosphere very quiet and still

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have to go with the popular view - dont' try and do it all in one go - it'll be like a package coach tour - "this is Switzerland, you've got 20 minutes and you must to be back in the coach" 

Whatever you don't see this time round will still be there next time.


----------

